
OCaml 4.07.0 has been released - mseri
http://ocaml.org/releases/4.07.0.html
======
mseri
When there are new releases of OCaml, usually the first comment is about
multicore and modular implicit. They are not yet there, but things will start
changing soon. Refer to [0, 1] for more information.

[0]: _Ocaml-multicore: report on a June 2018 development meeting in Paris_
[https://discuss.ocaml.org/t/ocaml-multicore-report-on-a-
june...](https://discuss.ocaml.org/t/ocaml-multicore-report-on-a-
june-2018-development-meeting-in-paris/2202)

[1]: _Modular implicits_ [https://discuss.ocaml.org/t/modular-
implicits/144](https://discuss.ocaml.org/t/modular-implicits/144)

